# Wilde Endert Marathon in Büchel



## gunka (11. Oktober 2011)

War letzten Wochenende in Büchel. cule Strecke, klasse Orga, spitze Zeitnahme, lecker Kuchen. Bin nächste Jahr wieder da. Lohnt sich.


----------



## mac_world (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. Gerade die Streckenbeschilderung haben Sie gegebenüber dem Vorjahr deutlich verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Beschilderung war in der Tat super!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag ist es wieder soweit! Ich bin zum ersten mal dabei  

Die obligatorische Frage, welche Reifen?


----------



## -Frank- (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab nicht viel Auswahl.... MK+MK oder RR+RR oder MK+RR (das wär aber doch pervers...)

Mal schauen ob ich auch da bin, bin mir noch nicht sicher. Vieleicht die kleine Runde, da ich noch durch meine überstandene Grippe nicht so fit bin.


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist es wieder soweit! Ich bin zum ersten mal dabei
> 
> Die obligatorische Frage, welche Reifen?



RR oder XK reichen! Ich fahre RK


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm tuts das Leichtbaurad mit Felgenbremsen wohl oder wirds zu schlammig ?!


----------



## -Frank- (13. Oktober 2012)

Es schüttet hier wie aus Kübeln....

.... freu mich schon!




Erbeskopf reloaded!


----------



## race1984 (15. Oktober 2012)

Grüß euch,

Weis wer am Sonntag die Fotos geschossen hat und ob die schon online sind?

Allerbesten Gruß. 

Max


----------



## zett78 (23. Oktober 2012)

hier sind ein paar, aber wo ist der Rest?

http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. September 2013)

Hallo, wie schaut es bei dem Event denn so mit Singletrail-Anteil und Anspruch der Strecke aus? 

Überlege gerade, ob ich auch mal teilnehme (Mittelstrecke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (16. September 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hallo, wie schaut es bei dem Event denn so mit Singletrail-Anteil und Anspruch der Strecke aus?
> 
> Überlege gerade, ob ich auch mal teilnehme (Mittelstrecke).



Bin 2011 mitgefahren. Da war beides nicht besonders hoch.
Aber dennoch eine schöne Veranstaltung. Will dieses Jahr auch wieder hin!


----------



## schoeppi (17. September 2013)

Ich auch.

Hat irgendwie was besonderes, bedingt durch das relativ späte Datum.

Ist sowas wie eine Saison-Abschluss-Tour mit Startnummer und Zeitnahme.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter halbwegs mit.
Verdient hätten wirs, dieses Jahr war übel genug was das angeht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Oktober 2013)

Könnte nass werden am Sonntag! 

Bin noch unentschieden in der Reifenfrage: X-King 2.4 oder Race King 2.2? Was meinen die Strecken-Kenner?


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Oktober 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Könnte nass werden am Sonntag!
> 
> Bin noch unentschieden in der Reifenfrage: X-King 2.4 oder Race King 2.2? Was meinen die Strecken-Kenner?



auf den wiesenabschnitten würde ich eher einen X-king 2.2 v+h bevorzugen. 2.4 könnte kleben wie kaugummi. raceking v+h geht aber auch noch.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie hats euch so gefallen? 

Bin auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab die X-King 2.4 genommen. Die hätte es für 90% der Strecke zwar nicht bedurft, aber an einigen heikleren Stellen und matschigen Passagen waren sie mir die Sicherheit dann doch wert.

Ansonsten hätte es gern etwas mehr Singletrail-Anteil sein dürfen und wärmeres Wetter 
Angesichts der kühlen Temperatur fand ich es aber echt gut, dass sie die Hallen zur Verfügung hatten, in denen der ganze Rummel drum herum stattfand.

Nervig fand ich allerdings den Moderator. Was der teilweise gelabert hat... 
Und durchs Ziel kam ich völlig unkommentiert, wie die meisten nach mir auch. Nur bei den Favoriten und den Locals hat er gesabbelt als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. 
Vielleicht bin ich da ja von anderen Veranstultungen etwas "verwöhnt", aber ich finde es gehört sich einfach, dass jeder Zieleinläufer ne Ansage erfährt.
Cool wären außerdem noch Kilometerangaben auf den Streckenschildern gewesen (ist aber bloß ne Kleinigkeit).


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. September 2014)

Moin Leute, weiss jemand ob er stattfindet dieses Jahr? Internetseite ist nicht erreichbar, aber der Termin war eigentlich schon für nächste Woche festgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (19. September 2014)

Okay, erledigt. Geht wieder!  
Jemand dabei dieses Jahr? Schöne Strecke?


----------



## schoeppi (19. September 2014)

Ich habs vor, aber nur bei gutem Wetter.
Sieht aber ganz brauchbar aus nach aktuellem Stand.


----------

